
Tech firms begin to abandon Hong Kong because of security law - dsr12
https://theprint.in/world/tech-firms-begin-to-abandon-hong-kong-because-of-security-law/465135/
======
dsun179
Can we somehow stop posting sites that hijack the browser history?

~~~
mzkply
how do you know this?

------
president
Would be more interesting to hear about the ones that don't.

------
ilaksh
I wonder if this will include AWS.

